# Wlan?



## aNero (28. April 2004)

Hi zusammen,
also ich würde mir demnächst gern internet über Wlan in mein zimmer legen (wir haben leider nur internet im erdgeschoss am familien pc *gestraft bin*) naja... da ich eigentlich aus der grafik ecke komme habe ich keine ahnung davon also könntet ihr mir sagen worauf ich achten muss?


----------



## Sergo (28. April 2004)

Naja,..da gibt es eigendlich mehrere Sachen, die du beachten solltest !

Ich hab auch ein quasi "Familien - PC" im Erdgeschoss und surf im 2 Stock unseres Hauses. 
Die folgende Ausrüstung hab ich:
Fam_PC ausgerüstet mit 2 Netzwerkkarten. Die erste Netzwerkkarte ist mit dem Modem angeschlossen, die andere mit dem AP (Access Point). Auf dem Fam_PC hab ich anstatt ein Router zu kaufen das Programm "Win Route" installiert. Das funktioniert wie ein Router und verteilt die IP an alle PCs die auf dem AP zugreifen. (Nachteil: wenn die PCs (im 1.-oder 2. Stock ) ins Internet möchten, muss der Fam_PC immer offen sein! Vorteil: Man erspart sich Geld, da man sich keinen Router kaufen muss)!

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte !  

mfg


----------



## ParadiseCity (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sergo _
> *(Nachteil: wenn die PCs (im 1.-oder 2. Stock ) ins Internet möchten, muss der Fam_PC immer offen sein! Vorteil: Man erspart sich Geld, da man sich keinen Router kaufen muss)!
> mfg *


den vorteil kann man aber auch ins nachteilige ziehen 
denn dadurch, dass dein Fam_PC andauernd laufen muss braucht der viel mehr strom als ein router. habe zuhause auch einen router und 3 pc´s (1 fam, 1 nb, 1 fileserver)
und 70€ für einen router ist ja nicht die welt 
<br><br>


----------



## Sergo (28. April 2004)

@ ParadiseCity
Naja,..das kann man aus vielen Perspektiven sehen, für mich ist das ziemlich praktisch, da ich viele Dateien vom Fam_PC (server) auf die anderen PCs, hin und her schaufeln muss. (Betreibe Netzwerk_rendering). Hab schon viel zu viel Geld für meine Hardwarekomponenten der einzelnen PCs ausgegeben.


----------



## ParadiseCity (28. April 2004)

mach auch viel filesharing  bei mir intern und hab mit dem router keine probleme  

den strom zahlen wahrscheinlich deine eltern, und den router hättest du dann wahrscheinlich selber zahlen müssen, insofern ist für dich deine lösung sicher am günstigsten


----------



## Sergo (28. April 2004)

Du sagst es mein Freund


----------



## aNero (28. April 2004)

hm... also fam pc kann nicht immer laufen wen ich drin bin zum einen bin meist zu den seltsamsten zeiten on und um erlich zu sein dan noch runterrennen den pc einschalten... neee... auserdem is meine mum auf dem energiespar trip ergo geht nicht... also rauch ich einen router... hm...
aber was ich eigentlich wissen wollte... bei was ich beim kauf von n Wlan moden (oder was auch immer =P) beachten muss... sprich geschwindigkeit usw. *null peilung von nix hab* 

ps. wen dan kaufen meine eltern den router


----------



## ParadiseCity (28. April 2004)

also wenn du einen wlan router kaufst, sollte es einer mit einer übertragungsrate von 54Mbit sein (müssen dann natürlich die karten auch unterstützen  ) denn mit einem 11Mbit router wird das interne filesharing ein bisschen lahm


----------



## Sergo (28. April 2004)

Hm,..es gibt ja schon Komplettsysteme (include : AP und Router in einem), ist wahrscheinlich für dich denk ich mal die beste Lösung ? oder was sag Spezialist ParadiseCity dazu ? ;-]


----------



## ParadiseCity (28. April 2004)

turn your sarcasm off  

ich weiß nicht, sooooo genau kenn ich mich mit WLAN auch nicht aus.....


----------



## Stibie (28. April 2004)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nen normalen Accespoint (54Mbps) holen, nen switch und nen router...
Mit Kombilösungen habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht...


----------



## aNero (3. Mai 2004)

jo denke das ist das beste...

nur was zum geier ist schonwieder n switsch * bin*


----------



## gothic ghost (3. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> jo denke das ist das beste...
> nur was zum geier ist schonwieder n switsch * bin*


Ist ein intelligenter Netzwerkverteiler um mehere PC's 
miteinander zu verbinden.


----------



## aNero (4. Mai 2004)

aso ^^ thx bin n bischen doof ich weis

hm... kann mir vieleicht jemand noch ne marke empfehlen oder so?


----------



## Johannes Postler (4. Mai 2004)

Beim Switch habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit 3COM gemacht (obs manche jetzt glauben wollen oder nicht). WLAN-Produkte habe ich einige von Netgear, auch Komplettlösungen. Funktionieren bei mir alle sehr gut.


----------



## Sergo (5. Mai 2004)

Also mit Netgear hab ich eigendlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht ! Deswegen hab ich die anderen Produkte nicht in betracht gezogen !


----------



## grashupfa (8. Mai 2004)

Hi

Ich will mir auch so was zulegen .....
Wo gibt es denn so eine "Komplettausrüstung" zu kaufen ?
Wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Router genau ?


----------



## grashupfa (10. Mai 2004)

Weiß keiner etwas drauf ?
Muss ich extra deswegen einen eigenen Threat erstellen ?
Bitte um Hilfe 

thx


----------



## max (10. Mai 2004)

> Wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Router genau ?



Also dass mit den router ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Die aktuellen Modelle muss man nur mehr mit den PCs verbinden und fertig, die verteilen die IPs automatisch (via DHCP) dh man muss bei den PCs unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen einstellen dass er die IP automatisch bezieht.

Und wegen den Ports kommt es halt drauf an welche man braucht.

Also ich hab einen WLan Router von Netgear da musste ich nichts einstellen, ausser ein paar Ports die ich brauchte.

Wichtig ist halt wenn man ein WLan macht dass man es sicher macht.

mfg
max


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Mai 2004)

@ grashupfa,
auf gut zu konfiguriernde Geräte, vernünftige Handbücher und 
Anleitungen.
Einen Überblick  welche Geräte ? 
1.googlen
2.PC-Zeitschriften, Tests
3.Bekanntenkreis
4.Online Shops


----------



## vinc5nt (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine "Beitrags-Frage" stellen. Ich habe ein Kabel Netzwerk, d.h. 3-4 Pcs ein Switsch und einen Router. Dieses würde ich gerne so beibehalten und nicht durch ein volles WLAN Netzwerk ersetzen wollen. Nun hab ich mir aber vor kurzem ein Notebook gekauft und jenes möchte ich aber per WLAN nutzen! 
Da man wohl kaum das RJ45 Kabel durch eine Funkverbindung direkt ersetzen kann (oder?) muss ich wohl so etwas ähnliches wie Sergo konzipieren. Ich kenn mich aber noch nicht so recht in WLANetzwerken aus und frage mich schon die ganze Zeit was denn der Access Point ist ... 
Und ich hab so etwas von "ad-hoc" connections gehört, also Direktverbindungen zwischen PCs à la Token ring (old school networks). 
Nochmal als Zusammenfassung: Ich will mit meinem Notebook per WLAN ins Internet gehen können. Dies würde ich gerne wie Sergo über Internetfreigabe an meinem Desktop PC machen, weil ich dann so das Netzwerk nicht auf WLAN umstellen muss. Falls es Alternativen zu dem "Sergo-Konzept" gibt bin ich für jeden Vorschlag dankbar. Falls es keine gibt wäre es nett wenn mich jemand über access points und "ad hoc" connections aufklären würde. 


Danke


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Vinc5nt,
Expansion ? wo soll das noch hinführen ?  
Also über den Access Point verbindest du dich mit deinem
Kabelnetzwerk und da du dieses Netz  bzw. Kabelverbundene
Geräte nutzen willst, ist  " Infrastruktur " und nicht Ad-Hoc das
richtige für dich. Hätte da ein paar Pdf's !?


----------



## vinc5nt (13. Mai 2004)

Kannst du mir die schicken?!  

hiro_protagonist@gmx.ch 
(PS: bin nicht aus der Schweiß, trotz .ch - gab nur keine .de domains mehr... nur so als beiläufige Information  )

Wieviel würde so ein Access Point den kosten?


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> Kannst du mir die schicken?!


Hier kannst du es runterladen " vinc5nt" und blinkt grün 


> (PS: bin nicht aus der Schweiß, trotz .ch - gab nur keine .de domains mehr... nur so als beiläufige Information  )


Habe nichts gegen die Schweiz, ist doch ein netter, teurer Transit gen 
bella Italia. ;-) 


> Wieviel würde so ein Access Point den kosten?


  Da müßtest du mal "splatterJoe" oder so ähnlich in Österreich
fragen, mit dem hatte ich letztens einen paar Tage Marathon hier
und am Ende war: Ein Satz mit  X  war nix  . Der Beitrag ist
hier irgendwo im Netzwerkforum, irgendwas mit " i werd narrisch " oder so.
;-)    Scherz   
Habe selber keinen und  Preis nix wisse.
Gruß an den nicht Schweizer.


----------



## ParadiseCity (13. Mai 2004)

ein 54Mbit AP kostet so ca. zwischen 100 und 130€


----------



## vinc5nt (13. Mai 2004)

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle ... hab jetzt ersteinmal ein wenig Lesestoff - werde mich dann nochmal melden wenn ich ein WLAN hab


----------

